# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Brand vs source

## Livingabetterlife

Should I research a brand of gear first, then find a source that carries that brand? Or should I find a good source and take whatever they have? Does researching a brand matter without personal experience? Like, would the same brand affect different people different? Would the same brand between different sources have different potencies or levels of contamination, or would a brand be consistent across sources?

----------


## Cylon357

I personally prefer brand, though source is important, too. Note that some brands of certain items are faked, this is where the source can be important. A good source likely will have legit supply of a well known brand.

Legit branded product should be the same regardless of where you get it. Bayer 200mg Test C is the same regardless of where it comes from.

----------


## 956Vette

it's all the same shit. we're always guinea pigs rolling the dice, regardless if Rx or ug.

----------


## Livingabetterlife

Good point. Crossing my fingers for good luck

----------

